

Thousands Indian farmer commited suicide after failure of GM crop.. - eblade
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1082559/The-GM-genocide-Thousands-Indian-farmers-committing-suicide-using-genetically-modified-crops.html

======
tutysara
This is a very serious issue, in a place like India where the soil is fertile,
the farmers can raise decent profit from traditional crop with a little
assistance from technology (like bore/well water when monsoon fails)

It is sad that GM crops are pushed to farmers with huge promises on returns,
most of which are not true. The companies selling them have
researchers/personnel from prominent agricultural colleges to support their
claims and recommend their products to innocent farmers as a cure to their
current issues.

There is another aspect concerning the people who consume such products, the
companies claim that they are safe, but I doubt those claims, the long term
effects are yet to be seen.

There are so many ways to make profit why do such companies risk the life of
innocent people? they could have studied the effect of GM crops for a longer
duration before giving it a go.

